# Wann kommt KDE 4.x stabil in Portage?

## SvenFischer

Hallo Admins und Gentoo-Developer,

könnte mich bitte einer darüber informieren, wann evtl. KDE 4.x stabil in Portage werden wird? Ich hatte gehofft, das auf QT gewartet werden musste, leider war das wohl nicht der einzige Grund. Woran liegt es noch, oder soll es erst mit KDE 4.3 werden?

----------

## slick

Baor ... mein armes Herz. Bitte mach mal ein Fragezeichen hinter den Titel, ich habe das gerade für eine Aussage statt einer Frage gehalten.  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *slick wrote:*   

> Baor ... mein armes Herz. Bitte mach mal ein Fragezeichen hinter den Titel, ich habe das gerade für eine Aussage statt einer Frage gehalten. 

 

Habe ich erledigt. Ist wirklich sehr missverständlich! -- Finswimmer

----------

## Hupf

Darf ich die Frage eigenmächtig zu einer leichter zu beantwortenden umformulieren?

Welche konkreten Voraussetzungen müssen erfüllt sein, damit KDE4 als stabil markiert wird bzw. nach welchen Kriterien wird hier entschieden? Gibt es bestimmte Aufgaben (z.B. Unit Tests ausführen), bei denen "Otto-Normaluser" dahingehend mithelfen können?

----------

## Wolle

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> könnte mich bitte einer darüber informieren, wann evtl. KDE 4.x stabil in Portage werden wird? 

 

Auf dem Linuxtag erhielt ich letzte Woche auf diese Frage die Auskunft: "so in ein bis zwei Monaten".

----------

## mrsteven

Ich hoffe doch sehr dass noch bis KDE 4.3 gewartet wird und das dann endlich auch weitestgehend problemlos läuft. Na ja, das KDE-Team von Gentoo wird schon wissen was sinnvoll ist...  :Wink: 

----------

## SvenFischer

@slick

Angriffe auf Dein Herz waren keine Absicht, doch würde ich gerne wissen ob Du vor dem Update Angst hast oder Dich darauf freust?   :Razz: 

@Wolle

Soll das dann 4.3 werden oder noch die 4.2.x Reihe?

@An alle

Das Gentoo gewartet hat finde ich in Ordnung, besser als die wenigen Devs mit Fehlern zu Tode entmutigen. Der Funktionsumfang ist wieder hergestellt, fehlen noch k3b, Amarok und Digikam...

Irgendwie freue ich mich sogar soviel Geduld zu haben. Ich bin auch ein Vista Verweigerer und bestelle mir dann das "richtige" Windows 7 ab dem 16 Juli für 50 €. Wer jetzt hier einen Flamewar starten will, der soll das ruhig tun. Anmerkung: Es wird das erste Original Windows seit bestimmt 10 Jahren und leider komme ich um Spiele und ein paar Spezial-Programme nicht drumherum.

----------

## Wolle

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Soll das dann 4.3 werden oder noch die 4.2.x Reihe

 

Hat mich nicht so stark interessiert, dass ich das gefragt habe. Ein KDE-Upgrade ist bei mir eigentlich das einzige, bei dem ich nicht durchgehend arbeitsfähig bin. Ich denke, ich werde ein Vollbackup machen, die KDE-3 deinstallieren, und die KDE-4 nacheinander (kdebase-meta, konqueror, kmail,...) installieren. Dann schauen, was alles anders ist, nicht funktioniert oder was auch immer. Ich denke mal, dass ich ein Wochenende damit beschäftigt bin.

Mir ist es eigentlich egal, wann KDE-4 stable wird, und ob es die 4.2 oder die 4.3 wird. Ich wollte nur ein bischen planen können.

----------

## Erdie

Warum nicht kde4 parallel zu kde3 installieren und erstmal testen. Wenn es dann rund läuft, kde3 runterschmeißen?

Ich dachte, die Parallelinstallation war doch der Grund weshalb kde3.5.10 so lange gedauert hat, da man es slot-kompatibel designen wollte?

Grütze

Erdie

----------

## Wolle

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Warum nicht kde4 parallel zu kde3 installieren und erstmal testen. Wenn es dann rund läuft, kde3 runterschmeißen?

 

Ich will keine zwei Konfigurationen haben. Sobald ich einmal die KDE4 gestartet habe, möchte ich die Konfigdateien auf keinen Fall mehr einer KDE3 anbieten. Schon auf den Spaß, meine Mails wieder auf KDE3 zurückzuführen, will ich einfach mal verzichten. Ich gehöre zu den "Mailsammlern" - 1GB gepackt auf verschiedenen Partitionen kommt da schon zusammen. Die ältesten Mails sind aus dem letzten Jahrtausend und mit Produkten der Firma Microsoft erstellt.

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich dachte, die Parallelinstallation war doch der Grund weshalb kde3.5.10 so lange gedauert hat, da man es slot-kompatibel designen wollte

 

Kann sein, ich kenne den Grund nicht. Ich habe mich jedenfalls entschlossen, sowie meine Minimalkonfiguration läuft, die Brücken hinter mir abzureißen - was nicht heißt, dass ich nicht eine Fallbacklösung mit meinem Vollbackup habe, aber ein hin und her will ich nicht.

Die KDE3 nutze ich seit Ende 2001. Da war das noch heftigst Beta. Ein bischen Wehmut kommt da schon in mir auf, nach fast 8 Jahren praktisch täglicher Nutzung. Aber ich denke, es ist nicht sinnvoll, die Umstellung lange hinauszuschieben, wenn meine Distribution den Wechsel vollzieht.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich mal bei den Developern bedanken, dass die Umstellung zu einem Zeitpunkt erfolgt, an dem die neue Version schon relativ stabil laufen soll (wie man so hört). Bei andern Disties habe ich da ganz was anderes erlebt - nee, so ist mir das viel lieber.

----------

## Max Steel

Was ich bei KDE-3 sehr geschätzt, und jetzt mit kde-4 rausgeworfen wurde ist die slott-installation nach /usr/kde/${SLOT}/

kdeprefix ist aus den kde-4 kde-misc Paketen komplett rausgeflogen und als "Antwort" darauf (da damit z.B: Amarok-2 nicht mehr sauber lief) ist danach kdeprefix gemasked worden.

Finde ich ehrlich gesagt scheiße.

kdeprefix wurde eingeführt, eben um auswählen zu können ob kde und kde-misc nach /usr/kde/${SLOT} mit kdeprefix (wie bei kde-3 hier ist es immernoch so), oder nach /usr/ für die, die eh immer nur eine einzige KDE Version installieren (ohne kdeprefix).

Das geht jetzt ohne Hacks nicht mehr, also alle sind dazu verdonnert kde-4 nach /usr/kde zu installieren, zumindest wenn man die Datei ${PORTDIR}/profiles/base/use.mask nicht findet.

Und wenn man kdeprefix verwenden möchte, ist es fast klar das die kde-misc Programme nicht mehr laufen, da diese hart nach /usr/ installiert werden.

Wurde auf irgendeiner der letzten Tagungen vom KDE-Team beschlossen, ist aber auch schon wieder ne Weile her glaub ich.

gbo: #273666

----------

## slick

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> @slick
> 
> Angriffe auf Dein Herz waren keine Absicht, doch würde ich gerne wissen ob Du vor dem Update Angst hast oder Dich darauf freust?   

 

Naja ... ich sags mal so... KDE 4 sieht schick aus. Aber das wars dann auch. Für praktikabel halte ichs bisher nicht. Ich überlege auf irgendeinen kleineren Windowmanager umzusteigen. (Das man länger auf 3.x bleiben kann halte ich bei Gentoo für unwahrscheinlich.) Von daher freu ich mich einerseits auf ein stable KDE 4 um es nochmal in Ruhe in der "stabilen" Version zu testen um zu schauen ob sichs evt. doch noch relativiert und andererseits fürchte ichs ein wenig, denn die Zeichen stehen momentan so das ich mich dann nach was neuem umsehen werde/muss (und dabei ist der Mensch doch ein Gewohnheitstier)

Ich mag mein KDE 3.* eben einfach viel zu sehr und mich ärgerts das man immer alles verschlimmbessern muss und ich bin der Meinug KDE entwickelt sich ein wenig in die falsche Richtung. (z.B Stichwort "windowssches K-Menü")

----------

## firefly

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *SvenFischer wrote:*   @slick
> 
> Angriffe auf Dein Herz waren keine Absicht, doch würde ich gerne wissen ob Du vor dem Update Angst hast oder Dich darauf freust?    
> 
> Naja ... ich sags mal so... KDE 4 sieht schick aus. Aber das wars dann auch. Für praktikabel halte ichs bisher nicht. Ich überlege auf irgendeinen kleineren Windowmanager umzusteigen. (Das man länger auf 3.x bleiben kann halte ich bei Gentoo für unwahrscheinlich.) Von daher freu ich mich einerseits auf ein stable KDE 4 um es nochmal in Ruhe in der "stabilen" Version zu testen um zu schauen ob sichs evt. doch noch relativiert und andererseits fürchte ichs ein wenig, denn die Zeichen stehen momentan so das ich mich dann nach was neuem umsehen werde/muss (und dabei ist der Mensch doch ein Gewohnheitstier)
> ...

 

Es gibt ein paar live-cds/vms, mit dem du kde 4 testen kannst. Und wegen Kickoff und dem alten K-Menü. Du kannst zwischen Kickoff und dem alten K-Menü umschalten  :Wink: 

----------

## momonster

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das Gentoo gewartet hat finde ich in Ordnung, besser als die wenigen Devs mit Fehlern zu Tode entmutigen. Der Funktionsumfang ist wieder hergestellt, fehlen noch k3b, Amarok und Digikam...
> 
> 

 

Digikam läuft bei mir problemlos unter KDE4. Ein Ebuild für k3b 1.66-irgendwas habe ich im KDE-Overlay gefunden, und auch wenn k3b noch eine alpha ist läuft es bei mir problemlos.

Und Amarok kann ich sowieso nicht leiden, ist mir zu viel und zu unübersichtlich. Mir gefällt Juk besser.   :Cool: 

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Irgendwie freue ich mich sogar soviel Geduld zu haben. Ich bin auch ein Vista Verweigerer und bestelle mir dann das "richtige" Windows 7 ab dem 16 Juli für 50 €. Wer jetzt hier einen Flamewar starten will, der soll das ruhig tun. Anmerkung: Es wird das erste Original Windows seit bestimmt 10 Jahren und leider komme ich um Spiele und ein paar Spezial-Programme nicht drumherum.

 

Ich werde mich auch mal outen. Sollte ich Windows 7 für 50 € bekommen, werde ich es kaufen. Allerdings nicht um damit zu arbeiten, sondern nur um in einer VM mal mit Windows zu spielen (mit Windows, nicht unter Windows).

----------

## Erdie

Also wenn die Konfigurationsdaten unter ~.kde/* sich bei KDE3 und KDE4 gegenseitig überschreiben, dann macht die Parallelinstallation ja überhaupt keinen Sinn. Ist das der Fall? Kann das jemand sagen?

-Erdie

----------

## think4urs11

 *slick wrote:*   

>  (und dabei ist der Mensch doch ein Gewohnheitstier)

 

Und das typische Gentoo-Tier ist daran gewöhnt das sich fortlaufend mehr oder minder gravierende Dinge ändern, oder nicht?  :Wink: 

----------

## Wolle

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Und das typische Gentoo-Tier ist daran gewöhnt das sich fortlaufend mehr oder minder gravierende Dinge ändern, oder nicht? 

 

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich irgendwie typisch bin - aber seit sechs Jahren gibt's fast täglich irgendwelche Updates, alle Monat wieder blockt sich irgendwas mit irgendwas anderem, alle Vierteljahr lässt sich irgendwas auf irgeneiner Kiste überhaupt nicht installieren, langfristig gesehen wird irgendwie alles immer besser...

Also, ich finde da nix, was sich gravierend ändert   :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Also wenn die Konfigurationsdaten unter ~.kde/* sich bei KDE3 und KDE4 gegenseitig überschreiben, dann macht die Parallelinstallation ja überhaupt keinen Sinn. Ist das der Fall? Kann das jemand sagen?
> 
> -Erdie

 

bei einer slotted installation von KDE 3 und 4 wird keine konfiguration überschrieben, solange nicht eine kde3 und eine kde4 session vom selben benutzer gleichzeitig gestartet wird. Denn die konfigurationen liegen in .kde<version>. Das startscript von kde erstellt .kde symlink auf das entsprechende .kde<version>.

----------

## Max Steel

Wobei kde4 hier bei mir (+kdeprefix) seine Daten von Haus aus unter .kde-4.2 sucht, ohne irgendeinen Symlink, also ich kann nebeneinander Problemlos KDE-3 und KDE-4 laufen lassen.

----------

